# Global Student Network??? Anyone use?



## scottnjen37 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello!
I've been reading through this awesome forum, all of the topics for awhile! So much great info!

But I finally have a question! I'm a mom of 13 and 16 year old. I have a 13 year old whom has just been struggling with bullies for too long. Hubby and I have been in that office over and over again. It breaks my heart to see her deal with this. After all this and counseling her grades are now slipping horribly. 

She finally has made the choice and has asked to home school. We've discussed this a lot lately. However husband and I both work full time. I'm looking at online options. 
I really like the layout options of Global student network. Does anyone have any input on this? I'd appreciate any guidance you have in this area!! 

Greatly appreciated,
Jen


----------



## scottnjen37 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well..no worries on replies! We are all enrolled! Now moving on! All excited to have my daughter home safe n sound!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That's good. You've given me a link to look into. Thanks. Hope things go well for you.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
Just saw this, going to look into it. Right my kiddos boy(12) girl(9) are in epic one on one charter schools. They do love it!
Good Luck,
Rea


----------

